# Guest from NYC to the Pensacola Pier



## alfinez (Apr 24, 2010)

So I'm heading down to visit family in Pensacola, I've been on the pier quite a few times but the locals have been a little less then friendly to man from up North... Regardless, I'm a fisherman and I LOVE when the spring and summer send fish my way but I love the blue waters of Pensacola. 

That being said I"m heading down to visit family and I'm dying to head down to the pier with my 3 rods to try my luck at all the species that I don't get back home... so I'm looking for a little advice. I know Gotcha's work for the Macks (I believe) Cobia love eels, Tarpon love live baits or floating cigars.... I have some great viper spoons that I'd love to give a try... but can anyone offer up any advice on what will be active that I can target to have some fun???

I also know that further down the beach is a little less populated but can I actually surf fish with out getting into any trouble, I will have a visitors license of coarse, but don't want to just catch sharks as again I can do that here, I'd love to get into some jacks for the action...I don't know if you guys get permit... I'd greatly appreciate ANY help to a fellow fisherman and lover of this sport... and what fish I could catch that would offer up some tasty fair for my family and I...

Thanks so much people, 
Alf..


----------



## alfinez (Apr 24, 2010)

Wow...:nonono

Lot's of looks, but no help... well I guess I'm not welcomed.....in any event I hope that I'll find more friendlier people this time....


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

It's too early for tarpon. Their main run starts in late June and runs through the month of July. There are plenty of spanish mackerel around right now andkings are starting to show up. I would use gotchas and your spoons for spanish and usecigar minnows attached to a 27lb - 60lb wire leader and a number 1 treble hook for the kings. Jacks are coming by in large schools and might hit your spoons. They are not nearly as hungry this time of year as they are in the summer months. Pompano can be caught with locally made pompano jigs attached directly to you monofilament line. I would use smaller line around 10lb. test. Hope this crash course helps.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *alfinez (25/04/2010)*Wow...:nonono
> 
> Lot's of looks, but no help... well I guess I'm not welcomed.....in any event I hope that I'll find more friendlier people this time....



The forum has gone through a lot of changes since you posted this and many people are running into issues responding or even seeing new posts. So, I wouldn't take it personally.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*If you are going to be down on a Wednesday Night, stop by the Hampton Inn on Pensacola Beach for some "FREE OYSTERS" at Gilligan's Tiki Hut, pool side behind the Hampton on their property. It starts about 3 pm and runs to about 7 pm.

Tell the shucker BananaTom sent you. I will show up at sometime, and I will introduce to the pier rats that hang out on the pier and throw lead at passing boats.

Surf fishing is OK, but not much liked in the life guarded areas for theswimmers. Find a spot away from swimmers and surfers, maybeeast of the Portofinos, or the east end of P-beach, where the buildings stop, and there are no structures. You will find great spots to surf fish there.Fort Pickens State Park has some great fishing spots from the surf, including the Pensacola Pass

And as stated in the above post, the forum went through many changes recently, and many have not found their way back yet.

You may want to get a PFF sticker, once the Gear Link at the top of HomePage is functional again, and stick it on your tackle box or ice chestor maybe a Hot Spots Bait and Tackle sticker.This will help with the locals out there.

When are you coming?*


----------



## fish4ever (Jan 6, 2010)

Sorry Alf, Welcome to "GOD"S COUNTRY" Like said before the site is going thru changes and alot can't log on, send a reply ect. You picked a great time to come down for some fishing. Spanish are thick right now, kings are picking up and the Pomps are starting to show in some good numbers. Jack's are thick. Use 12lb line for the spanish, 17 for the kings and jacks and 8 for the pomps. All of the baits stated above are the ticket. Again welcome and tight lines to ya!
Mike


----------



## alfinez (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm flying out tomorrow Morning 6 a.m., its funny because my brother wants Oysters and beer, he and my other younger brother are natives to the area... but not DIE HARD fisherman like myself..

I will make sure to get over their and try and find BananaTom... 

Much appreciated with the help...hope the oil blows west...

TIGHT LINES!


----------



## alfinez (Apr 24, 2010)

That's GREAT TO HEAR!!!

I'm trying to leave from the air port to hit the pier like IN A HURRY..I'm hoping the oil doesn't reach you guys..Pensacola beach is great and I'd hate to see it ruined...ALL THE BEST!

Tight Lines..

My Dad's a vet...!!


----------



## philhensley (Mar 19, 2008)

I keep seeing people saying "the locals are not friendly on the pier" I come down from Virginia three or four times a year
and I have always found the locals to be very friendly and helpful. Fishermen seem to respect another fisherman who shows
them respect and asks for local information in a nice way. I have made many new friend by meeting local fishermen on piers on
the gulf and east coast.


----------

